# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Πρόβλημα με λαμπάτο μπομπινοφωνο του 1958

## Lef de art

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. 

Αγόρασα ένα λαμπάτο  μπομπινοφωνο Geloso G258  σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητο. Αντιμετωπίζω κάποια προβλήματα στην ηχογράφηση και θα ήταν τεράστια βοήθεια εάν κάποιος μου έδινε τα φώτα του.  Είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό όταν παίζει αλλά στην ηχογράφηση ενώ ξεκινάει να γράφει καλά μετά από 5 λεπτά η ένταση και η ποιότητα της ηχογράφησης πέφτουν και χαλάνε απίστευτα. Όταν το αφήσω να κρυώσει 1 ώρα και το ξαναβάλω κάνει πάλι το ίδιο. 

Ηχογραφεί κανονικά για 5 λεπτά και μετά πάλι χαλάει.  Επίσης κατά την διάρκεια της ηχογράφησης μετά από 5 λεπτά αρχίζει και δεν σβήνει την παλιά ηχογράφηση με αποτέλεσμα να ακούγονται και οι δύο συγχρόνως. Τα πρώτα 5 λεπτά όμως όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι. 

Υποπτεύομαι ότι φταίει κάποιος πυκνωτής αλλά πριν αρχίσω να τους αλλάζω στην τύχη, σκέφτηκα μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα. 

Γενικά θα προτιμούσα να μην αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές προσπαθώντας να το κρατήσω με τα αρχικά του εξαρτήματα. 

Εχω και το ηλεκτρονικό του διάγραμμα για όποιον μπορεί να το διαβάσει. 

Μακάρι κάποιος να μπορεί να βοηθήσει

----------


## xsterg

λευτερη ξεκινα απο τους πυκνωτες. κοιτα μην τυχον και ζεσταινεται καποιο εξαρτημα και αλλαζει χαρακτηριστικα. τωρα με τετοιο παλιο μηχανημα λιγοι εχουν την τεχνογνωσια και ακομη λιγοτεροι ανταλλακτικα. καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## georgis

Περα απο καποιο πυκνωτη μπορει να ειναι και απο το διακοπτη εγγραφης.ανοιξε και βαλε φοτωγραφειες.Ανοιξε με προσοχη γιατι τα πλαστικα εχουν πολλα χρονια στην πλατη τους.

----------


## Lef de art

Μετά από μετρήσεις φταίνε οι πυκνωτές. 
Χρειάζομαι 

*16μf 200ν-250v
*32μf 350v-500v
*25μf 30v
*150MF 15v
*0,0047μf 20%
*0,0022μf 25%

Και έναν διπλό 25+25μf 200vcc-350v

Καμία ιδέα που τους βρίσκω βρε παιδιά on line ?

----------


## Karny

Φίλε μου τόσο παλιά μηχανήματα δε μπορείς να τα κρατήσεις με τα αρχικά εξαρτήματα, από τη στιγμή που θες να τα δουλέψεις..Οπότε ξεκίνα αλλαγές..οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να φύγουν όλοι.
Γιατί online?? Πήγαινε σε κανα μαγαζί να τελειώνεις..χριστόπουλο, παπαδόπουλο κτλ..Δε χρειάζεται να είναι ακριβώς ίδιοι οι πυκνωτές,μπορείς να βάλεις και λίγο μεγαλύτερους αν δε βρεις..αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσουν οι πιο έμπειροι εδώ

----------


## Lef de art

Δεν μένω Ελλάδα. Εχω μετακομίσει Κύπρο εδώ κ 3 χρόνια

----------


## Lef de art

Έτοιμο  :Smile: 
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει παιδια  :Smile: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wxrc30l9fd...10501.mp4?dl=0

----------


## emmm

Πρόσεχε τι ταινίες χρησιμοποιείς. Οι πολύ παλιές και αμεταχείριστες να είναι αφήνουν πολλή μάκα στις κεφαλές πολύ γρήγορα και μπουκώνουν τα πάντα λόγω μερικής αποκόλλησης του μαγνητικού υλικού (θερμική ζημιά). Απαιτήται επίμονο καθάρισμα με καθαρό οινοπνευμα (όχι λοσιόν/πρασινο). Επίσης απομαγνητισε τες πλησιάζωντας πολύ πολύ κοντά γρήγορα περιστροφικά τη μύτη από ένα αναμμένο από απόσταση βέλλερ και σβήστο σε απόσταση επίσης, να μην ακουμπήση όμως!

----------

